# Terminator 6: Deadpool-Regisseur Tim Miller wohl an Bord



## Icetii (14. September 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Deadpool-Regisseur Tim Miller wohl an Bord* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Deadpool-Regisseur Tim Miller wohl an Bord*


----------



## Wut-Gamer (14. September 2017)

Ich finde aus diesem Stoff ist auch schon seit einer ganzen Weile die Luft raus...


----------



## Odin333 (14. September 2017)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ich finde aus diesem Stoff ist auch schon seit einer ganzen Weile die Luft raus...



Finde ich eigentlich nicht. Die sollen aufbauend auf Genisys eine ordentliche Trilogie machen und den Rotz endlich abschliessen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. September 2017)

Mit Schwarzenegger als Terminator? Wie das? Mit Rollator?


----------



## Odin333 (14. September 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit Schwarzenegger als Terminator? Wie das? Mit Rollator?


Nein, eher mit PC.

Davon abgesehen ist er für seine 70 Jahre mehr als topfit.
Du hättest meinen Vater mit 76 mal sehen sollen, der hat die allermeisten 30er in die Schranken verwiesen.


----------



## dani1986hero (15. September 2017)

Geil musste gerade lachen bethesda und das melken von skyrim. Leider wahr genauso wie bei rcokstars gta. Anstatt was neues machen lieber schön tot melken. Wo kommt  mir das bekannt vor Zeitarbeit, Deutschland, Marktwirtschaft *hust* Armenwirschaft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. September 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit Schwarzenegger als Terminator? Wie das? Mit Rollator?


Ganz einfach:
Als veraltetes T-800-Modell mit integriertem Krückstock, der einer ebenfalls ergrauten Sarah Connor erneut hinterher jagt. So hat man die Chancen für beide Seiten direkt ausgeglichen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

